# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Transistor là gì (Bóng bán dẫn)

## nhtrung

Các bóng bán dẫn làm cho thế giới điện tử của chúng ta đi vòng quanh. Chúng rất quan trọng như là một nguồn điều khiển trong mọi mạch hiện đại. Đôi khi bạn nhìn thấy chúng, nhưng thường xuyên hơn là chúng không ẩn sâu bên trong cái chết của một mạch tích hợp . Trong hướng dẫn này, chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu cho bạn những điều cơ bản của bóng bán dẫn phổ biến nhất xung quanh: bóng bán dẫn tiếp giáp hai cực (BJT).
Xem thêm diode là gì

Với số lượng nhỏ, riêng biệt, bóng bán dẫn có thể được sử dụng để tạo ra các công tắc điện tử đơn giản, logic kỹ thuật số và mạch khuếch đại tín hiệu. Với số lượng hàng ngàn, hàng triệu và thậm chí hàng tỷ, các bóng bán dẫn được kết nối và nhúng vào các chip nhỏ để tạo ra bộ nhớ máy tính, bộ vi xử lý và các IC phức tạp khác.

Bao quát trong hướng dẫn này
Sau khi đọc qua hướng dẫn này, chúng tôi muốn bạn có một sự hiểu biết rộng về cách các bóng bán dẫn hoạt động. Chúng ta sẽ không đào sâu vào vật lý bán dẫn hoặc các mô hình tương đương, nhưng chúng ta sẽ hiểu sâu về chủ đề mà bạn sẽ hiểu làm thế nào một bóng bán dẫn có thể được sử dụng làm công tắc hoặc bộ khuếch đại .

Hướng dẫn này được chia thành một loạt các phần, bao gồm:

Ký hiệu và cấu tạo Transistor

Giải thích sự khác biệt giữa ba chân của bóng bán dẫn.
Mở rộng sự tương tự nước - Quay trở lại sự tương tự nước để giải thích cách thức bóng bán dẫn hoạt động như một van.
Các chế độ hoạt động - Tổng quan về bốn chế độ hoạt động có thể có của một bóng bán dẫn.
Ứng dụng I: Công tắc - Mạch ứng dụng cho biết *cách sử dụng transistor* (bóng bán dẫn) làm công tắc điều khiển điện tử.
Ứng dụng II: Bộ khuếch đại - Nhiều mạch ứng dụng hơn, lần này cho thấy cách sử dụng bóng bán dẫn để khuếch đại điện áp hoặc dòng điện.
Có hai loại bóng bán dẫn cơ bản ngoài kia: đường giao nhau hai cực (BJT) và hiệu ứng trường oxit kim loại (MOSFET). Trong hướng dẫn này, chúng tôi sẽ tập trung vào BJT , vì nó dễ hiểu hơn một chút. Đào sâu hơn nữa vào các loại bóng bán dẫn, thực tế có hai phiên bản của BJT: NPN và PNP . Chúng tôi sẽ tập trung hơn nữa bằng cách giới hạn thảo luận sớm của chúng tôi với NPN. Bằng cách thu hẹp trọng tâm của chúng tôi xuống - hiểu rõ hơn về NPN - sẽ dễ hiểu hơn về PNP (hoặc MOSFETS, thậm chí) bằng cách so sánh nó khác với NPN như thế nào.

Transitor lưỡng cực
Các bóng bán dẫn lưỡng cực đồng thời sử dụng các lỗ và electron để dẫn điện, do đó tên của chúng (từ hai cực phân cực). Giống như FET, các bóng bán dẫn lưỡng cực chứa vật liệu p - và n -type được cấu hình ở các khu vực đầu vào, giữa và đầu ra. Tuy nhiên, trong các bóng bán dẫn lưỡng cực, các vùng này được gọi là bộ phát, cơ sở và bộ thu. Thay vì dựa vào, như các FET làm, trên một nguồn điện áp thứ cấp để thay đổi cực tính bên dưới cổng (hiệu ứng trường), các bóng bán dẫn lưỡng cực sử dụng một nguồn điện áp thứ cấp để cung cấp đủ năng lượng cho các electron xuyên qua đường giao nhau của cực thu ngược . Khi các electron được cấp năng lượng, chúng nhảy vào bộ thu và hoàn thành mạch . Lưu ý rằng ngay cả với các điện tử năng lượng cao, phần giữa củavật liệu p -type phải cực mỏng để các electron đi qua cả hai điểm nối. Xem lại bài IC là gì, cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của IC

----------

